# Epson SC F2000 critical error 1a39



## Mircea (Jun 27, 2017)

hello.
This is my first post here.
I\m having a problem with a F2000 machine giving error 1a39
Problem started when it wouldnt printout any ink..so an epson tech told me about a blonw fuse on mainboard f7 if i recall corectly.. He told me to replace it with a 2A/250V fuse .. and even tho i thought it was too big.. i replaced it with a 2A fuse.
Printer started perfectly.. but after 2 mins it started having heat issues... and after first 2 prints it gave critical error 1a39
I think the fuse was too big and something else was blown on main board?
Can anyone tell me what fuse was the origianl one?
Some ppl told me it was supposed to be like 600-800ma fuse..

Thank you for your help!


----------



## QuantumLeap (Sep 23, 2017)

Mircea said:


> hello.
> This is my first post here.
> I\m having a problem with a F2000 machine giving error 1a39
> Problem started when it wouldnt printout any ink..so an epson tech told me about a blonw fuse on mainboard f7 if i recall corectly.. He told me to replace it with a 2A/250V fuse .. and even tho i thought it was too big.. i replaced it with a 2A fuse.
> ...


What ended up happening???!!!!


----------



## islandgirl95 (Mar 12, 2019)

anyone ever get this error fixed???


----------

